# Blockmyip.com



## AceHBK (May 31, 2006)

Would anyone here use this website?
It is good if you are at your job which has some websites blocked.  U can now visit these sites thru this website.
Anyone wary of this?


----------



## Carol (May 31, 2006)

Until, of course, the company blocks blockmyip.com 

Uhhh...just a side note from the other side of the server room.  

Danger, Will Robinson.

Companies block web usage with software.  The same software that blocks web usage also monitors and reports web usage.  

Most IT departments don't take attempts to circumvent their security too kindly....and when they find out they are likely to think that you are getting around their block for the worst imaginable reasons.

So...while you may use such a thing to do something fairly innocent...such as waste time on MySpace  BUT...your company may likely assume that you are doing something horrible like spreading viruses or trading porn.

Nothing I'd risk my career over...IMO.


----------



## AceHBK (May 31, 2006)

LOL!!
I totally agree.  I stick to what my company allows me to see online which is pretty much anything.  They ust blocked MySpace but since I dont use the site it doesnt bother me.  A co-worker told me about this site yesterday.


I also got smart and became good friends with the IT dept at my job which always is a plus.  


But even for those that work at companies who wont let them log into their hotmail or yahoo would u feel comfortable going thru a site like this? Shouldnt it concern you that the site could log your information that you key in thru their site?


----------



## Bigshadow (May 31, 2006)

Good advice!  There are several sites like that out there, though.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 31, 2006)

I work for the airforce; so, nothing is accessible.  In fact, I forsee a time when forums, too, will be blocked.

At this point, any anonymizer or pass-through like blockmyip is locked out.


----------



## AceHBK (May 31, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I work for the airforce; so, nothing is accessible. In fact, *I forsee a time when forums, too, will be blocked*.
> 
> At this point, any anonymizer or pass-through like blockmyip is locked out.


 
I have a feeling the forum thing will happen one day as well.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 31, 2006)

Of course the way around it for now is to have a laptop and a phone such as the Treo 650 or Treo 700 and use it as a "modem"  The 700p has EvDO which is supposed to be broadband speed.  

This way you are not on the company network and they are not monitoring the activity or blocking the websites.


----------



## AceHBK (May 31, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Of course the way around it for now is to have a laptop and a phone such as the *Treo 650 or Treo 700 and use it as a "modem" *The 700p has EvDO which is supposed to be broadband speed.
> 
> This way you are not on the company network and they are not monitoring the activity or blocking the websites.


 
I got a Treo 650 and I see I am really not using it to the capabilities that I could be.  I feel ashamed


----------



## Kacey (May 31, 2006)

I work for a school, and forums ARE blocked... that's why I never post during the school day.  Darn Bessie (the net nanny).


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 1, 2006)

I do outsourced systems support here in the UK for Allstate Ins Co. I have trouble sometimes getting my head round what's been blocked: Hotmail and most other mail servers _understandably_ and anything remotely gambling orientated due to the legalities of being permanently connected to the US [gambling's legal over here]. But whilst I can happily surf weapons sites, bomb-making, Islamic terrorism-promoting sites and plenty of other unpleasantries, I can't get near anything mentioning humor. Sometimes this thinking's lost on me I'll admit. Job-finding sites are also blocked, LOL. Not that I'd be interested in that of course, hehe.

On the flipside, I'm quite grateful that almost all the *nastier* stuff is blocked because I can surf during lunchtimes happy that Google isn't gonna point my search at something inappropriate.

Respects!


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL@Kacey

Martial...I always wondered why companies block email clients such as hotmail and yahoo?


----------

